# SX70 polaroids?



## AmFotog (Jun 23, 2008)

I want to do some polaroid manipulations with these but cannot find them anywhere..i tried ebay and found some but they were insanely expensive. Does any one know where I might be able to get my hands on some?


----------



## terri (Jun 23, 2008)

Insanely expensive and also out of date by now, if you're talking about real Time Zero film. How well it's been stored will factor in on your success, should you decide to purchase.

If you're talking about the SX70 film that was presented as the "replacement" for Time Zero, be warned - it doesn't really manipulate. The emulsion is not the same formula. You can get some black lines and some gashes...but not the ability to move the soft emulsion and control all of the dyes.

It's pretty much over for true Polaroid fans. There is some information coming out on using Fuji instant films for some of the alt processes used with Polaroid, such as image transfers and emulsion lifts - but to the best of my knowledge there is no replacement for Time Zero, and unlikely there ever will be.

Don't get me started; I'm still in the grieving process. And it's been three years or so since Time Zero went off the market.


----------



## Steph (Jun 23, 2008)

AmFotog said:


> I want to do some polaroid manipulations with these but cannot find them anywhere..i tried ebay and found some but they were insanely expensive. Does any one know where I might be able to get my hands on some?


 
SX-70 was discontinued a couple of years ago. Here you can find some alternatives to use in your camera.


----------



## ann (Jun 23, 2008)

the films at the mentioned link will work in the camera, but they will not manipulate as did the sx-70 film.


----------



## AmFotog (Jun 23, 2008)

=/, well thank you anyway


----------



## rikaro (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you think I should buy Polaroid film now or wait a little later? It seems like the prices are going to come down. (they're like $60-80 a box now for timezero) Or do you think it's going to go up because there are less and less. Also take into consideration it's expired film (the longer the worse they'll hold up it's quality?).


----------



## ann (Oct 23, 2008)

it all depends on what your expectations are going to be vs the cost.

the film shifts color with time (read after expired date) and some like that look vs the color palette of fresh film.

gosh at that price i better put up a box i still have in the fridge


----------

